# Deep Drop Florida Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: For those who have never caught a blackfin tuna you cannot begin to imagine the fight this speed demon is capable of giving the unsuspecting angler. Trying to gaff an 'out of control' run away tuna is a real challenge even for the experts. Good luck! You are going to need it:

An now the rest of the story. 
1:00 P.M. Thursday afternoon, we watch in amazement as our Florida Fisherman ll returns from a 1/2 day morning snapper trip. Richard Lilley & Sandy Hamilton are all smiles. Good job! That's some fine eating:


3:00 P.M. sixteen serious, dedicated, anglers are ready for a 63 hour 'Deep Drop Florida Style' trip deep into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico. Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, home of the Florida Fisherman ll...so much to see and do:



Speaking of 'things to do,' things to eat, the entire Tampa Bay area is well known for Cuban Sandwiches. None better than our own Chef Tammy's version...Central Florida's signature Cuban bread piled high with the finest roast pork, baked ham, and imported cheese, served with black beans & yellow rice is a real treat for any 'Florida Fisherman.' Enjoy!


Let's get as much rest as we can before the battles begin; before 'Deep Drop Florida Style.' After all, we will be challenging the monsters of the deep for well over twenty four hours of actual fishing time. This is going to be good! 
Finally! Let the fights begin. Rich, even the porgies are 'monster sized' out here:


The bar jacks, smaller cousin to the amber jack, are coming in two and three at a time:

Mr. Chuck Erwin, fishing spot #5, that's a scamp grouper to be proud of:

Tammy, let's remember this one:

The bar jack fishing has been on fire. Many consider these smaller jacks to be much better eating than the much larger amber jacks. Wonder what the morning will bring? 

Well! Wonder no more. The big boys are here:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Captain Bryon is amazed at the size of the vermilion snapper:

That's no vermilion snapper; it's a 2 gaffer:

Captain Mark Hubbard is proud of this one. What a fight. Rich, look at the size of that 'donkey!' 

The fights continue:







Let's go deep:

Ever see snowy grouper?


How about yellowedge?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The fish out here are 'king-sized!' But this is ridiculous:

The mighty Brown Reef Shark: 


Three monster Brown Reef Sharks were brought to gaff on this trip. All were released un-harmed. They gave 100%; they earned their freedom.
Representing Annapolis, Maryland, Mr. Karl Hiller. Mr. Hiller traveled 965 miles to fish our Florida waters. 

Can our new Northern friend from the 'Gateway to the Chesapeake' catch our Southern fish. Mr. John Martin, the Florida's fishing advisor, knows he can:


Annapolis will never be the same:

Now that's a Kitty Mitchell grouper to be proud of. That smile is real!

Talk about 'REAL' smiles:

Mr. Craig Hammock caught this cuda while trolling in between stops. Our choice of baits for this trip...Boston mackerel, bonito, squid, and barracuda:

Mr. Richard Sipple is putting on a real show for us:

Those deep-water yellowedge grouper represent some of the finest eating fish the Sunshine state has to offer:

The deep-water Gray tile fish are also great eating:


'Great eating' and we are filling the boxes with them:




We are tired, tired and hungry. After a 'Jersey Girl' cooked to order steak dinner, with all the trimmings, Let's go home!

Now that was one quick, comfortable, night:

How much of a success was 'Deep Drop Florida Style?' Just ask Will & Rich. They will be cleaning fish for a long time:

See you at the scales:

The 'in the money' jack pot blackfin tuna hit the scales at 22.8 pounds; the AJ was 34.3 pounds.

Nice trip! The Florida's next deep drop trip is 8/11. May 20 is a 44 hour full moon 'snapper-slam!' The May full moon is 5/21 @ 5:16 P.M. We had a huge problem on our last full moon trip...The Florida's huge fish boxes were so full it was difficult forcing the lids shut. Only in Florida. 
Unfortunately my video editing software crashed. Hope to share an action packed video soon.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Here is the video link:
https://youtu.be/0vCLMu4VVcY


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Always enjoy looking at your photos captain. I hope to get down your way soon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I do it every time!!!! Open up your thread and it kills me!!! Bucket list needs to get this one scratched off soon!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! It will be an honor welcoming you to the Florida Fisherman ll.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's on my list too. My wife's sister lives down there in Lutz so I'll be down there soon.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope U are not camera shy!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

these narratives & pics always get my heart going on what's in our waters of the Gulf!

Thanks again for sharing; lots of smiles all around, and probably some tired arms


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! Our great state has so much to offer. What an honor being a Florida native.
Smiles were the name of the game. As for "tired arms," even the man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard, had to but his outfit in the rod holder and let his electric reel do all the work


----------

